# A few more Eagle pics



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

A few pics of one of the Juvenile Bald Eagles, taken from my office window.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

LOOK AT THOSE CLAWS !


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah them claws sure do stick out in the pics, nice pics and thanks for sharing Munster, what was it eating.


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweet pics 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweet pics

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweet pics


Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Oops

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Whitetail Freak said:


> Yeah them claws sure do stick out in the pics, nice pics and thanks for sharing Munster, what was it eating.


It was a sucker or a carp that had washed up on the ice. It was pretty funny, there were a couple of crows and a couple of seagulls eating the fish and the eagle landed about ten feet away and slowly started walking towards the fish. The gulls bailed right away but the two crows held their ground, cawing their heads off, until the eagle got about 3 feet away and finally they decided they had better surrender their lunch to the eagle. He sat there eating it for about 30 minutes and ate a good half of the fish. I was surprised he could get airborn again once he decided to leave. :lol:


----------



## icu8fish (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not sure the site but there is a live feed of a wild nesting bald eagle in Norfolk botanical garden. cool to watch parents bring chuncks of fish or road kill for the youngins':chicken:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

icu8fish said:


> I'm not sure the site but there is a live feed of a wild nesting bald eagle in Norfolk botanical garden. cool to watch parents bring chuncks of fish or road kill for the youngins':chicken:


let's try
http://www.wvec.com/marketplace/microsite-content/eagle-cam.html


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw 4 of them last Friday on a road killed deer on I-75. Saturday am I got to see 5 more ice fishing at an X spot. They are an awesome bird. A few years ago we fed them fish every day while ice fishing. The species of fish did not have a creel limit rough fish and the eagles ate them whole so it was neat to watch them chow.


----------

